# Wall Street and Farmland



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks like Wall Street may be a competitor at farmland auctions.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/news/business/wall-streets-10-billion-bet-on-farml_5-ar41958


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I thought they were already there . Lots of investors by it up now .


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

If this really comes to pass, then I see farmland prices going nuts. Wall Street investing always seems to involve a certain amount of follow-the-crowd mindlessness. That's probably why stocks often trade at values much higher than they should based on a company's earnings.

It's easy to see how this happens: legions of wage earners have a percent of their paycheck diverted to their 401K every week. The retirement fund managers have to do something with all this $$ that keeps piling up. So now they're going to start buying farmland. And they'll just keep on buying until there's a huge bubble.

Gary


----------

